# Are they mites?



## bluetip (May 18, 2004)

Hi guys,

I have recently setup a viv thats about 6 weeks running and still havent placed any frogs in it. I placed a water feature and am seeing these really tiny moving dots in the water and moving on the glass where there's water. Are they mites? Are they bad for the frogs? I use RO water so I dont think they came from the water. Could be the plants or the gravel? I don't use soil in my tank.

TIA

bluetip


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

They could be springtails or mites. They are harmless. In fact, I try to infest our thumbnail tanks with btoh of them. They are great for a small food source.


----------



## bluetip (May 18, 2004)

how do you even start to cultivate somthing like that? I doubt that they'd be springtails bec they won't live in our weather naturally.

thanks

bluetip


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

My azureus love to pick them off the glass!


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I have been told that several walnut shells placed in the corner of a tank will give them a place to breed. As you have noticed they like pools of water and the shells have pools of water and places to hide. Mine found their way in via wild moss I put in my tanks when I first started frogging. I just spread them into all my thumbnail tanks, as they are too small for some of the larger frogs to even notice.


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

*if they are mites....*

I have do some research on the mites,,,, because my terrarrium was infected with them....

The frog will be really ok... the mites will eat the s?&t because the skin of the frog protect them... info from a vet... of Québec.... The mites doens't love the blood of frog.... that whats she told me....

Yeah I have found vet in Montréal... that know what is dart frog... 

Anayway.... put aways your fruit fly.... very away and use a really good container.... I use filter of coffee... the mites don't pass trow it.... 

Be careful with your ff or you will scrap all of your ff... If you notice a mites in your ff... destroy it and was the surronding of the other contenant... don't wait... 

Mites are like really little white or red spder.....


----------

